# Zenith Defy Skyline - Day One



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Initial thoughts (aside from the obvious Royal Oak comparisons which have already been talked to death)...
1. Finishing is fantastic, the way the light plays with all the angles and the mix of brushed and polished finishing keeps it interesting; 
2. Case itself feels surprisingly good on my small 6.25 inch wrists, but I wish there was one more hole on the silicone strap to get a slightly tighter fit; and 
3. the 10 second counter is nothing more than a fun novelty that lets me know the watch is wound at a quick glance, and I'm ok with that. 

My local Denver AD had a beautiful black dial in stock too but overall pretty happy with the white / silver. But it's cool that you can request any color silicone strap with the watch, so you could play around with the color combinations.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow that strap and dial pop!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Love it! Congratulations! The white/silver dial is the one I would have chosen too. Interested to hear your thoughts after a few days of wearing. It's one of the Zenith's on my list of what's next.


----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

Congratulations. Everyone says the 10s sub doesn't have a function but as you said because it makes such a quick rotation it makes the glance much quicker to see that the watch is running. Since that's primarily what a small seconds is for it seems to have a greater function that a 60s sub. imo.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Lovely play of the light there - the reflections look like lume! I didn't even know that there was a black or a white dialled one - I only knew the blue one. However, the white one is a little colourless for my taste and the legibility is improved with a dark dial IMO. Since I quite like the blue dial, I'd go for that one.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

That strap brings this piece to life, Well done on that!


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Great choice, I had the opportunity to try on this variant at a local AD and I was quite surprised by how much I liked it. As you mentioned the fit and finish of the watch is outstanding; the overall look and feel is very 'high end'. The aspect I was most on the fence about, the 1/10 second sub dial, turned out to not bother me at all. It's obviously different, but not distracting. Had they had the Skyline in black I would have strongly considered buying one. I know this has been a 'controversial' model with the most obvious complaint being that it's a 'copy' of the AP RO, but, all of that aside, in person it's a very nice timepiece.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Really hoping that they make a titanium version of this.


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> Really hoping that they make a titanium version of this.


I think you’re more likely to see a carbon version. Titanium isn’t the unique material it used to be.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

joshd2012 said:


> I think you’re more likely to see a carbon version. Titanium isn’t the unique material it used to be.


It's not about it being unique. I just love Zenith's titanium. They do a great job on titanium watches.


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

yngrshr said:


> It's not about it being unique. I just love Zenith's titanium. They do a great job on titanium watches.


As do I (my Defy Classic is titanium), but it feel like they are moving away from titanium and towards more exotic materials. I think there was a conscious decision to not release the Skyline in titanium (my guess is due to the insane popularity of other stainless steel sports watches like the Natilus). I would wager that they will release a carbon version next.


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

I also consider this watch as my next aquisition and i have a 6.5 inch wrist. Are there shorther lengths available for the rubber strap. For example omega offers different sizes for their 300m rubber strap.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

joshd2012 said:


> I think you’re more likely to see a carbon version. Titanium isn’t the unique material it used to be.


The Defy Classic in titanium was fantastic. I couldn’t scratch that thing. This I am guessing is heavy as hell and a scratch magnet. I would have love this in titanium.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I am somewhat surprised. After all, they are part of LVMH, so is Hublot (not much use as far as watch movements goes but definitely case specialists) - and they don't cooperate on these things?! Give me a break! What use is it, being part of a consortium then.....?! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

just3pieces said:


> I also consider this watch as my next aquisition and i have a 6.5 inch wrist. Are there shorther lengths available for the rubber strap. For example omega offers different sizes for their 300m rubber strap.


Not that I'm aware of but it should fit you fine. Mine is smaller than 6.5 and it's not TOO loose on rubber. I will note that the bracelet can be adjusted even smaller than the rubber.


----------



## TmBtc12 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

joshd2012 said:


> I think you’re more likely to see a carbon version. Titanium isn’t the unique material it used to be.


Yet steel is cheap, and common as muck, and this doesn't seem to cool down the hype - and any event, titanium hasn't been unique for a long time now. I thought Zenith just used titanium because looks a little different, a little darker especially when brushed, and it helped with the weight. Instead, Zenith just followed the herd. Nice and easy, lo-effort.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Do the polished edges scratch easily?


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have the Defy Skyline in blue on order. Can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Buddy2 said:


> I have the Defy Skyline in blue on order. Can't wait to see what it looks like.


Me too. I went blue but that white has me questioning.


----------



## Dcraig587 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah, I think I need this. Thanks for the wrist shots my 6.5 inch wrist, and tendency towards 36 mil has been the only thing keeping me. Does anyone have these anymore? Seem to be hard to fine


----------



## pensandwatches (Jun 5, 2014)

If you're daring you could put another hole in the silicon bracelet. If it’s done well, shouldn’t hurt resale - not that you’ll ever sell it


----------



## pamdon (Sep 15, 2019)

Do you find your eye being drawn to the small seconds? Whenever I see it on Youtube my eye immediately looks at the seconds hand. I'm waiting to see one in person to see what its like. It looks good.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

I ordered blue but I am really wondering about the white/silver. Any opinions out there? Both are stunning.


----------



## cari2763 (May 2, 2019)

This is awesome to look at, absolutely stunning. Big congrats to you, enjoy it.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

pensandwatches said:


> If you're daring you could put another hole in the silicon bracelet. If it’s done well, shouldn’t hurt resale - not that you’ll ever sell it


Thought about that. Ended up doing this instead...it's one of those small felt pads you put under or behind furniture so it doesn't scratch anything. It lifts the strap juuuust enough to get the perfect fit. So far it has gotten wet and it's ok, but not sure if it would stand up to swimming. But it's easy enough to put another one on if it falls off.


----------



## pensandwatches (Jun 5, 2014)

Sebast975 said:


> Thought about that. Ended up doing this instead...it's one of those small felt pads you put under or behind furniture so it doesn't scratch anything. It lifts the strap juuuust enough to get the perfect fit. So far it has gotten wet and it's ok, but not sure if it would stand up to swimming. But it's easy enough to put another one on if it falls off.


Interesting and ingenious - maybe you can find a non- fiber one that wont mind water.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

pensandwatches said:


> Interesting and ingenious - maybe you can find a non- fiber one that wont mind water.


I agree on the "interesting and ingenious". However, I suspect that it isn't the fibre that will yield to the water - it would be the glue holding it down!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

I’m torn between the blue and white.

Has anyone who’s got one or ordered one secured a discount yet?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> I’m torn between the blue and white.
> 
> Has anyone who’s got one or ordered one secured a discount yet?


I’ve heard of some smallish discounts - 10 to 15 percent. I checked a couple of ADs and was told no discount but I’ve heard those same ADs do give them. For blue probably not gonna get much. White or black are readily available so I’d think you could do better on them. A grey seller had a few recently at 20 percent but they sold out fast.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> I’m torn between the blue and white.
> 
> Has anyone who’s got one or ordered one secured a discount yet?


team blue. 1 day old.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> team blue. 1 day old.


Looking great! Not helping my decision


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> Looking great! Not helping my decision


I was pretty torn as well. The white is probably more versatile - could get all 3 rubber straps. I don’t think you can lose either way. If it’s a close call white may me be the way to go since you can actually get them. Was quoted 6 to 12 weeks for blue from an AD and ended up buying on Reddit.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> I was pretty torn as well. The white is probably more versatile - could get all 3 rubber straps. I don’t think you can lose either way. If it’s a close call white may me be the way to go since you can actually get them. Was quoted 6 to 12 weeks for blue from an AD and ended up buying on Reddit.


That’s good to know.
I’m also swaying towards white as I’m now contemplating keeping my blue DJ41, so two blue dials would be a bit too similar!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> That’s good to know.
> I’m also swaying towards white as I’m now contemplating keeping my blue DJ41, so two blue dials would be a bit too similar!


White all the way then. Blue DJ is awesome.


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

I chose blue


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

gooter said:


> I chose blue


Yeah good choice. What a perfect shade of blue. Just enough pop but not too much.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

super_purple said:


> Do the polished edges scratch easily?


Interesting question. I’ve had mine for 4 days. Worn it for 2 days. Tonight I made the mistake of checking out those polished bezels. Low and behold already see some hairline scratches which seems impossible. I haven’t touched a thing. Reminds me of my santos. So to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

pensandwatches said:


> Interesting and ingenious - maybe you can find a non- fiber one that wont mind water.


Having a similar issue with the bracelet. May try this as well.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I like that white dial and green strap combination, looks great! The foudroyante small seconds is an amazing differentiator. Hard to find any other brands doing that on anything other than a few chronographs (Graham for example). I wonder if other brands will follow suit. It will probably be difficult technology to imitate.

I have to say I would probably go with this non chronograph implementation of the caliber 3600. The tension balance on the chronograph doesn’t seem to have been optimal and leads to functionality issues as per other threads on this subforum.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

White came today. Happy with my choice!

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> White came today. Happy with my choice!
> 
> Have a good weekend all.


Looks great. Congrats. Can I ask what size your wrist is and how many links you had removed.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

My wrist is 19cm / 7.6 in.

The bracelet is still too big - the AD removed 1 full link before shipping it but it needs another 1-1.5 removing, hence I’ll be wearing it on the green rubber until I visit a shop.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Sebast975 said:


> Initial thoughts (aside from the obvious Royal Oak comparisons which have already been talked to death)...
> 1. Finishing is fantastic, the way the light plays with all the angles and the mix of brushed and polished finishing keeps it interesting;
> 2. Case itself feels surprisingly good on my small 6.25 inch wrists, but I wish there was one more hole on the silicone strap to get a slightly tighter fit; and
> 3. the 10 second counter is nothing more than a fun novelty that lets me know the watch is wound at a quick glance, and I'm ok with that.
> ...


That dial and case are superb in your live pictures! Impressed. It's an expensive piece, and likely would never purchase for that reason, but I'd love to try it on one day! Personally, I'm not the biggest fan of this lighter green rubber strap. It's not that it doesn't work, it's just that for whatever reason it doesn't appeal to me that much. I'd be interested in other dial layouts with this kind of dial finish and case.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Matthall said:


> My wrist is 19cm / 7.6 in.
> 
> The bracelet is still too big - the AD removed 1 full link before shipping it but it needs another 1-1.5 removing, hence I’ll be wearing it on the green rubber until I visit a shop.


My wrist is 6.75. I had 3 removed. No half links however I don’t think unless I’m missing something.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> My wrist is 6.75. I had 3 removed. No half links however I don’t think unless I’m missing something.


Took a 4th link out today. Now it’s a bit snug. I hate when my watches slide around even a little however. A half link would be ideal. Since the watch is heavy on top I’m inclined to go with snug but it doesn’t look like I’m going to get it perfect.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Took a 4th link out today. Now it’s a bit snug. I hate when my watches slide around even a little however. A half link would be ideal. Since the watch is heavy on top I’m inclined to go with snug but it doesn’t look like I’m going to get it perfect.


 Back to 3 links removed. Looks like 3 is too snug as it left imprints in my wrist even In the morning. I suspect most people wouldn’t consider it loose as I can jurist get my pinky in the bracelet but for me it’s just slightly looser than I prefer. But I think that’s better than too tight. If anyone has any ideas lmk. No 1/2 links available.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Tpp3975 said:


> Back to 3 links removed. Looks like 3 is too snug as it left imprints in my wrist even In the morning. I suspect most people wouldn’t consider it loose as I can jurist get my pinky in the bracelet but for me it’s just slightly looser than I prefer. But I think that’s better than too tight. If anyone has any ideas lmk. No 1/2 links available.


Any chances of shifting something on the clasp?! Or won't it allow that?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Any chances of shifting something on the clasp?! Or won't it allow that?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Nope. No micro adjust. It’s a full link or nothing. Kind of a bummer. Makes me not want to wear it on metal. Guess I’ll have to get used to it.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

I had a chance to try this on at the Zenith exhibit in NYC last week. Really nice looking watch and wore well for its size. I think I leaned more toward the blue dial version. 

Definitely, a nice watch that looks bigger in the case than it does on the wrist.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I had a chance to try this on at the Zenith exhibit in NYC last week. Really nice looking watch and wore well for its size. I think I leaned more toward the blue dial version.
> 
> Definitely, a nice watch that looks bigger in the case than it does on the wrist.


It’s not a small watch and it’s thick. Definitely has wrist presence. It works on my 6.75 inch wrist but I’m not sure it would work on a 6.5 inch wrist or smaller. It wears smaller than my SMP 300 which was just a bit too big for my liking. Wears bigger on a bracelet and the blue probably wears smaller than the white.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> It’s not a small watch and it’s thick. Definitely has wrist presence. It works on my 6.75 inch wrist but I’m not sure it would work on a 6.5 inch wrist or smaller. It wears smaller than my SMP 300 which was just a bit too big for my liking. Wears bigger on a bracelet and the blue probably wears smaller than the white.


Yes, I really liked it. I think I'm holding out for a Defy revival to go along with my a385 if I could ever get my hands on one!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Bumping this thread. Really frustrated with my Skyline. No half links and no micro adjust mean I can't get a good fit. It's either too loose or too tight. Because the watch is on the large side, wearing it loose makes it feel to big as it doesn't stay close to the wrist. I'm contemplating selling unfortunately. The tighter option is better but when my wrist swells it goes from snug to uncomfortable. Any hope of a half link coming down the pike? It fits fine on the rubber but that is not my preferred option.


----------

